# Happy 67th Birthday Tan "Flash Legs" Tao Liang!



## Stickgrappler (Dec 24, 2014)

2 days ago was his bday, neglected to post here. Best known as one of the best kickers from the 1970's and 80's in The Hot, the Cool and the Vicious as well as The Leg Fighters aka Invincible Kung Legs.

Posted a profile including a list of his famous students (one you may not believe!) and 2 video tributes to Master Tan!

Profile of Tan Tao Liang - Happy 67th Birthday Stickgrappler s Sojourn of Septillion Steps


Also posted the aforementioned 2 movies to my site:

Happy 67th Birthday Tan Tao Liang The Leg Fighters 1980 Full Movie Stickgrappler s Sojourn of Septillion Steps

Happy 67th Birthday Dorian Tan Tao Liang The Hot The Cool and The Vicious 1976 Full Movie Stickgrappler s Sojourn of Septillion Steps



Happy Birthday Flash Legs!!


----------



## donald1 (Dec 24, 2014)

happy birthday tao liang!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 24, 2014)

When I was in Jianguo high school in Taipei Taiwan from (1963 - 1965), I was in my Kung Fu informal class and Tan Tao-Liang taught TKD informal class there. His TKD class and my Kung Fu teacher's Kung Fu class always were compared side by side every year during the school events.

This is the high school that I was in and where Tan Tao-Liang taught his TKD class back in 1963. I have always thought that Tan is much older than me. I didn't know that he and I are the same age and he is even 1 month younger than me. 

He must become a TKD teacher when he was only 14 years old.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 24, 2014)

His list of students is impressive


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 25, 2014)

Tao-liang Tan

Tao-Liang Tan-IMDB


----------



## Stickgrappler (Dec 26, 2014)

Whoa! that is very cool coincidence Kung Fu Wang!

so in Taiwan in the 1960's, which was more popular? TKD or Kung Fu?


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Dec 26, 2014)

Stickgrappler said:


> so in Taiwan in the 1960's, which was more popular? TKD or Kung Fu?


It was hard to tell. The Kung Fu class had around 60 students. The TKD class had around 30 students (don't have picture for it).


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 27, 2014)

Wow, Shannon Lee and Short Round. Yeah, impressive indeed.


----------

